
Interview with YC's Ryan Choi - rchandna
https://thetakeoff.substack.com/p/ryan-choi-edition-14
======
rchandna
Interview is with Ryan Choi, PM & Engineer at Y Combinator who focuses on YC’s
Work at a Startup.

